# My rather funny TBT collectible"Issue" xD



## Luxanna (Apr 16, 2015)

My tbt collectibles are being replaced with random things xD and emotes are being replaced with people's profile pictures o_o
I love it, It isnt a problem or issue but Its just funny but I am curious as why its happening.
The first picture is Glorious I must say though

Some examples of what I mean:


Spoiler: xD


----------



## oath2order (Apr 16, 2015)

Are you using any product of Apple's to view TBT while you are having this problem?


----------



## lizardon (Apr 16, 2015)

I'm using Safari, no problem..
where did you get "badcrumbs collectible" from?? XD


----------



## Luxanna (Apr 16, 2015)

It isnt really bothersome or whatever!, But I'm using Firefox and I dont use apple products/ programs >.< 
I really enjoy seeing the random things, Badcrumbs collectible is the best =p


----------



## lizardon (Apr 16, 2015)

I want that bad crumbs collectible XD


----------



## lazuli (Apr 16, 2015)

oh
usually this happens for iOS stuff
i think people just shrug and say refresh the page twice or smth


----------



## Zane (Apr 16, 2015)

it's a judge judy collectible what's the problem


----------



## Prof Gallows (Apr 16, 2015)

Try hard refreshing, that should fix it.


----------



## Bowie (Apr 16, 2015)

Judge Judy is coming for you.


----------



## Luxanna (Apr 18, 2015)

They go away after a few refreshes but This is so amusing, I'll update when I find new examples xD If this is an issue,i'll stop posting on this thread ;o;
Edit: I dont even understand where this picture came from.


Spoiler: NEw Example xD










A gif link, I'm curious, so curious.
http://gyazo.com/aed16e7f07c4637fff053810cb87ab9a


----------



## Caius (Apr 18, 2015)

If this happened to me it would be the complete opposite of a problem.

Anyway, try clearing your browser cache and cleaning up your computers temp files, then restarting.


----------



## oswaldies (Apr 18, 2015)

I'm laughing so hard, what is going on with your computer!? 
Try and open it again soon <3


----------



## Luxanna (Apr 18, 2015)

ZR388 said:


> If this happened to me it would be the complete opposite of a problem.
> 
> Anyway, try clearing your browser cache and cleaning up your computers temp files, then restarting.


Oh! its not a problem!!! Actually I love it, I'm curious as to why it is happening but I love it. Like its so amusing to me xD


----------



## Prabha (Apr 18, 2015)

how much tbt u want for the judge judy collectable?


----------



## Nay (Apr 18, 2015)

Ah hey, that's me.


----------



## Fearthecuteness (Apr 20, 2015)

Haha I love the first one. I've never heard of this problem happening before. Maybe it'll be sorted out soon.


----------



## badcrumbs (Apr 20, 2015)

Each Judge Judy collectible comes with a piece of my soul. Buy buy buy!


----------



## Coach (Apr 21, 2015)

badcrumbs said:


> Each Judge Judy collectible comes with a piece of my soul. Buy buy buy!



I'll take 20.


----------



## toxapex (Apr 21, 2015)

badcrumbs said:


> Each Judge Judy collectible comes with a piece of my soul. Buy buy buy!



I don't know if horcruxes work like that

I still want one though


----------



## Luxanna (Apr 21, 2015)

I must say, That is a beautiful spoiler link with different picture sizes - cries- i'm so pro.


----------



## Jake (Apr 22, 2015)

haha.. lol this is so funny XD

haahhaa..ha


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 22, 2015)

i'd take that judge judy collectibles rest are rubbish k


----------



## Luxanna (Apr 25, 2015)

Judge Judy collection petition started.


----------



## abelsister (Apr 25, 2015)

Omg I see me xD


----------



## iamnothyper (Apr 28, 2015)

Nidalee said:


> They go away after a few refreshes but This is so amusing, I'll update when I find new examples xD If this is an issue,i'll stop posting on this thread ;o;
> Edit: I dont even understand where this picture came from.
> 
> 
> ...



im guessing we have a kpop thread? or did?

btw, i THINK this is VIXX, in case you were curious xD


----------



## Ragdoll (Apr 28, 2015)

Spoiler: my red candy was the purple guy...



gave me a chill tbh


----------



## Nay (Apr 28, 2015)

Sir Integra said:


> Spoiler: my red candy was the purple guy...
> 
> 
> 
> gave me a chill tbh



jesus omfg


----------



## Prof Gallows (Apr 28, 2015)

Sir Integra said:


> Spoiler: my red candy was the purple guy...
> 
> 
> 
> gave me a chill tbh



If I was in charge of the collectibles this would actually be a thing.


----------



## Jeff THE Best (Jul 1, 2015)

Hehe, that's funny. It's also weird, though


----------

